# Business is slowwwwww



## seacleaner (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the worse summer Iv'e ever had as far as work and jobs coming in. I'm down to one guy and myself, followed up on old customers, I keep a add in the phone book and online along with a website. It's just dead. A lot and I do mean a lot of my old GC went under with the economy in the last 2 years, my wife tells me to just hang in there..... and I will Iv'e started bidding a good bit of work all over the state, mostly commercial jobs hopefully one will come through. I don't like the idea of traveling out of town I stopped doing that almost 20 years ago, Iv'e never had to do that since starting out for myself, but the bills keep coming in insurance w/c and all that go's with the biz. Anyone have anything that's worked for them recently?? I'm really getting worried, people are willing to work so cheap I don't know how they do it !! any good suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

You should check your area for programs that help senior citizens get connected to contractors. There are a few around here and I get a steady stream of work from it.

Go to the houses around the spots you are working and tell them you are working in the area and hand out cards.

And if you really get desperate and have no other choice, bid some jobs as cash, under the table, so you can get the bid.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear, try some local networking groups. Stand out side of HD. 

I hope the best for you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

How long have you been ion business? Sometimes you just have to regroup or possibly relocate. Hope it breaks for you.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

So is your website current and ranking well? Maybe do some door to door? There is a lot of good info in the marketing section. Hope things improve for you.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Maybe your potential customers were not happy when they looked at your website and were offered to watch Harry Potter seven part 2 for free and then were let down when it took them to a streaming site :jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ouch! And he is also competing in SEO with Tommy, double whammy! Seacleaner, you might want to consider working on your site. Do you have a Googles Places page?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Ouch! And he is also competing in SEO with Tommy, double whammy! Seacleaner, you might want to consider working on your site. Do you have a Googles Places page?


I would get rid off all the outside advertisement and just keep your site, your site.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear things are so tough. Start passing out cards every chance you get. Local Painter Quotes has been very good to me. Hit the paint stores up and let them know your slow and would appreciate any referals. I have only had one call from the phonebook and spent $2000 on the ad. Internet is what brings in most my new leads.  Im not sure where you are located so I searched Wilmigton. and I didnt see you. And who the heck is JHC? Lol (Good job on SEO Tommy) I searched and pulled up your site myself. As already mentioned, defineatly clean it up. From the photos it looks like you do top notch work. I am by no means a SEO expert, but I do know a little and managed to bring my site up on my own going from pretty much no calls, to 10-20 calls a week this summer. Call me anytime in the evening, and I would be more than happy to share what I do know. Click my site and my phone number is all over it. Hang in there.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

He needs to pay for a hosting site and get rid of that ridiculous weebly free hosting stuff. Even though its free, it's not doing you any good, It's doing harm.



Pat


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It's the end of July, lots of townhouse communities and apartment buildings have still not started their yearly painting cycles. Put in the footwork and ask to get on the bid list.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Hustle and pray!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Honestly I haven't gotten a new lead in over two months. Absolutely nothing from the site but guys looking for work.

Everything I have gotten has come from referrals, and things I booked 6+ months ago. 

I know what you are going through, and the last three I bid I lost to a pc who did them for over 50% less than my bids. I never did depend on the NC market thou, and have always been a repaint contractor for the most part.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Go door to door with a handshake, smile, flier, and business card. Most people are willing to help someone who is out there trying to help themselves. Best of luck I know where your at from first hand experience.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Go door to door with a handshake, smile, flier, and business card. Most people are willing to help someone who is out there trying to help themselves. Best of luck I know where your at from first hand experience.



Be careful where you do this if you go this route. Going door-to-door in an upscale neighborhood with a "no soliciting" sign near the neighborhood entrance is going to hurt more than it helps.


----------



## seacleaner (Jun 5, 2011)

*Thanks for the feedback guys*

I appreciate all the feed back on this slump i'm in. But the storm wont last forever, and as far as my internet marketing go's Ha Ha... lets just say I'm from the stone age and I finally got around to building a website and I agree it does need work but some think it's decent. One thing that has hurt me is that I did new work for years and the re paints I did were word of mouth most all of the new work was residential and now that it's dried up, Iv'e had to try a change of venue. Which for me is doing commercial jobs and I new it wasn't going to be easy and it's not !! you bid a lot of jobs and get very few. I know I'm not the only one, I have a friend and we started out painting together in the early 80s and he is going through the same thing and he has been in business longer than me. I just hope to get something moving in between these commercial bids. As far as the phone book add its cheap I have 2 small blocks and online $100 a month. I could use some direction with the website and the wife will KILL me if I spend any money right now. But anyway I thank GOD that my bills are paid and I don't owe much and I have a roof over my head and don't have the worries some have. THANKS FELLAS.)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Lack of work is about as big a worry as a business owner can face. I'd say "I hope things pick up for ya", but things don't just change on their own. If it was that simple, everyone would be successful. I've long let go of how painting was on the 80s, 90s etc. Every year, adjustments and tweaks.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Sea, to make money, you have to spend money. You already know that. You fell into the trap that any of us can fall into.. complacency. Service businesses are all about leads. Leads keep you close to home. Leads keep you from worrying about lowballers. Leads today are generated from the internet. Even word-of-mouth has moved into the digital domain with social media sites like Yelp, Facebook, Angie's List, etc. 

I haven't seen your website but from what has been described, its not "decent". In your shoes I'd be looking at a few options. Close the business. Start traveling further. Lower prices. (those sound like funeral marhces to me) Or.. spend some money on a decent website design with some SEO work and pound the pavement to network and call every customer I have ever serviced to try for some immediate work. Obviously, I would choose the last one. If I had to get a part time job (a worst nightmare for any business owner) to get the money for the build and some advertising, that is what I would do. It sucks you have to take a few steps back after all these years in business, but this is an era that is phasing out all the old school businesses unwilling to adapt to the times.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Sea, to make money, you have to spend money. You already know that. You fell into the trap that any of us can fall into.. complacency. Service businesses are all about leads. Leads keep you close to home. Leads keep you from worrying about lowballers. Leads today are generated from the internet. Even word-of-mouth has moved into the digital domain with social media sites like Yelp, Facebook, Angie's List, etc.
> 
> *this is an era that is phasing out all the old school businesses unwilling to adapt to the times*.


Always inspiring PP


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Let me add some perspective to this. I remember less than a few years ago when our local newspaper classified's was three or four pages of help wanted ads. This morning there were less than 20 jobs listed there. 

I know partly due to losses from the internet, but mostly due to the economy. 

If I had not already had a large customer base for repaints I don't think I would have remained in business this long. I am so glad I wasn't dependent on NC to survive.


----------



## seacleaner (Jun 5, 2011)

Well....to address the PP guy, I suppose your speaking from personal experience, but it sounds like something I would have told one of the old timers years ago myself, fact is I have survived this business where a lot of others have come and gone ! And yes maybe my website does suck this I know to be true , But....If the appearance of my website over rides my business integrity work quality, and reasonable rates I am really in more trouble than it appears. Yes I have seen some really good looking websites and they most likely got many jobs because of it but....Iv'e seen some of their work and the website looked much better and some of the stories people and other contractors tell me about some of these guy's is horrible. It's much easier to be critical than to be positive and the true test of any business or person comes not when things are going well but when things go all to hell and this is not my first rodeo. The fact remains the economy is very bad, and people are doing things CHEAP two more GC called this morning telling me someone came in a little lower, we wont you but$$$$. Here is another good barometer I live in a very large home and I pick up off my front door step at least 4 or 5 flyers from painters wanting to paint my house every week and I do mean every week. I have to get back to work now but to PP check out my website and if you have any positive suggestions on how to fix it up that I would appreciate.http://seasidecleaningsolutions.weebly.com


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Seadude, this is the 1st thing I see when I look at your web on my BB. 


> site-
> verification=K6gTlXUb73oeVFJmtz7KUXq
> vyqHY0NokIBpwHGJNe8g Goggle
> webmaster tools var ga =
> ...


You need to dump all that add junk. I'm not one to give advise about a website, as I will be getting a professional to redo mine. My 1st reaction was to exit your web site, you definitely don't want your clients doing that. Are you trying to make money off those adds? What's the point?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That is the zillow real estate code Gabe. For some reason its showing the code and the badge.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I see the same thing Gabe sees with the addition of a little banner that says "Zillow Addict" wtf? The site itself isn't bad. Some light polishing on your copy but you hit some good points. You have two different fonts in your paragraphs. That little stuff makes it appear amateur. Scroll down to the bottom and there is a flashing (like seizure inducing style flashing) banner at the bottom. More ads. most people are recognizing these types of pages as junk pages, even though yours is a legitimate company. 

I generally tell it like it is when I write. Takes too much time to sugar coat stuff and make it digestible for every type of personality out there. You've been around, you're a contractor. I'll give it to you straight and let you know I mean no harm, only constructive criticism. 10 years experience here with over 23 years as a business owner. I do share from experience. I also stay in tune with marketing and selling trends, which are my forte above being a master craftsman. 

Try and let go of those antiquated thoughts about websites being too hype. Can you not live up to the hype? Are your trucks broken down and dirty with no signage? Can you not paint to the standards you proclaim on your pages? Why would you worry about having a sharp looking website. I'm confused there. If you take a second to think about that, you may just being resistant to doing things they way they need to be done. Who cares what other people do and who can't live up to their hype. This is about you. 

Again, this is not to be harsh.. you are the one that is not working. If people who are working offer you advice, being defensive is not going to get you anywhere. As my dad always said to me when I was stubborn and would have to do things my way with epic fail results.. How's that working out for you?


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> ........Are you trying to make money off those adds? What's the point?


Those ads are why weebly gives a free website under their name. They let you build a site and host, but you have to display their ads.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

:whistling2:


PressurePros said:


> Sea, to make money, you have to spend money. You already know that. You fell into the trap that any of us can fall into.. complacency. Service businesses are all about leads. Leads keep you close to home. Leads keep you from worrying about lowballers. Leads today are generated from the internet. Even word-of-mouth has moved into the digital domain with social media sites like Yelp, Facebook, Angie's List, etc.
> 
> I haven't seen your website but from what has been described, its not "decent". In your shoes I'd be looking at a few options. Close the business. Start traveling further. Lower prices. (those sound like funeral marhces to me) Or.. spend some money on a decent website design with some SEO work and pound the pavement to network and call every customer I have ever serviced to try for some immediate work. Obviously, I would choose the last one. If I had to get a part time job (a worst nightmare for any business owner) to get the money for the build and some advertising, that is what I would do. It sucks you have to take a few steps back after all these years in business, but this is an era that is phasing out all the old school businesses unwilling to adapt to the times.


I don't have a web site...Obviously I need to get one to compete with others in my area...I find that the traditional methods of advertising don't work anymore like newspaper ads...Most of my work is referrals and small ads online on the free ad sites...I need more leads if I'm going to expand my business.

If you were to start fresh,who would you go to first to get a website designed and ready to go?..Who's the best?...I see tons of ads from Web designers and I don't want to guess...I like the 'eco Painting' website but george is keeping his designer a secret....:whistling2:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

A buddy of mine has his done by 123triad. They have some cheap starting packages. Here is his site..

http://www.newlookpowerwash.com/services/residential

there is a link to triad at the bottom of the page


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

*Work in ND*

Head to North Dakota for work. Check out Bismarck, Dickinson, Williston and Minot ND. They have more work than anybody can handle and it's only going to skyrocket. Oil money is flowing. Floods have wiped out housing. The recession never even came there. Here's the kicker though, no place to stay. Bring a camper, leave before snow flies (november). Bismarck will build about 400-600 homes in next year, dickinson about 100, williston 600-800 and minot 300-500 plus each of these cities are trying to put up apartments and hotels as fast as they can.


----------



## KGPainting (Jul 7, 2012)

I suggest to expand your market in such a way that your business may appeal or influence sales in different categories of interest. A neighbourhood that goes into recession is interested in holding the value of they're house and those in booming economies are more interested in aesthetic paint jobs. In all economies, companies are interested in asset protection. 

That being said you must know your business, and where your company stands quality wise. Quality captures many different ideas, the meaning of it changes with almost every individual. Consumers will also have a unspoken contract that you are not aware of.

You may reach into a group of costumers with a poor quality standard, price does down, as does quality. If you want to rush through apartment suites because the owner wants it done now and cheap or if you want to wait until you find better paying job, that is your business. Who's business will survive longer? Im not sure, its a experiment right now.


You best advertising is on the wall, and the Word people say of you business goes a lot further than a billboard headline. Choose your audience and stay loyal? Is that so much to ask??


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

KGPainting said:


> I suggest to expand your market in such a way that your business may appeal or influence sales in different categories of interest. A neighbourhood that goes into recession is interested in holding the value of they're house and those in booming economies are more interested in aesthetic paint jobs. In all economies, companies are interested in asset protection.
> 
> That being said you must know your business, and where your company stands quality wise. Quality captures many different ideas, the meaning of it changes with almost every individual. Consumers will also have a unspoken contract that you are not aware of.
> 
> ...


I hope he is doing better now. Not sure you know but this thread is from last year. He did just recently post a nice big wood siding house that he wanted us to guess a price on. hardly any prep, a few bushes next to it and so on.

Pat


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Hang in there!There are more fishes in the Sea.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

hmmmm, which necro pic should I post? 











AH HA, one with "Dead Sea"


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

What took you so long Bill? 

Love these threads where a time related question is answered a year later.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> What took you so long Bill?
> 
> Love these threads where a time related question is answered a year later.


I didn't realize it was a necro. I was able to drag my bloodied body out of the PZ
and explore a few threads and stumbled into this re-opened grave.

REALLY!
"I am painting a house next week and need a primer for ........"

and three years later someone suggests Kilz2 :thumbup:


----------



## Temple (May 25, 2012)

Just looked at your website. It needs some work. Looks like a free site with all the ads. Work on that and your seo while its slow.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Temple said:


> Just looked at your website. It needs some work. Looks like a free site with all the ads. Work on that and your seo while its slow.



Just look at the date of his post - 7/23/*2011*

His last "activity" on PT was *8/23/2011*

It would very much behoove people to look at the date of the OP and consider if a post would be helpful to the OP or to the community. 

I'm sorry, I'm nailing this coffin shut and locking it down. I see NO possible posts that can add to the informational database of PT


----------

